# Sargent Beach/Bay Home (ICW and Beach views)



## CrazyYak

Here's a nice place for your RV / Boat in Sargent, TX. Or the perfect excuse to purchase one or the other! This property has all the sights and sounds of being located within close proximity to the ICW and Beachfront. It's being sold fully furnished inside and out. Could be used as a private getaway or vacation rental.
MLS#: 6928015

928 Private Road 675, Sargent, TX 77414 - HAR.com


----------

